# Construir circuito para conectar sensor fotoelectrico con PC



## raulgonve (Abr 18, 2008)

Buenas Tardes, quisiera que me pudieran ayudar con lo siguiente:

Tengo un sensor fotoelectrico difuso reflectivo marca Fotek modelo A3R-1MX, la descripcion detallada: http://sequinca.net/Fotek/A3 series.pdf . Quisiera conectar ese sensor a la PC para poder leer los datos que el transmite, es decir, en caso que un objeto este delante del sensor el envia una información y lo que quiero con eso es construir una aplicacion que me pueda decir cuando hay o no un objeto delante del sensor. Agradezco mucho su ayuda!


----------



## electrodan (Abr 18, 2008)

> Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!


No entendí mucho. ¿que tipo de salida tiene?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 19, 2008)

Este detetor lo unico de manda en on/off o sea se comporta como un interruptor.
Para conectarlo a un Pc tienes mmmucha formas, por el pueto paralelo, serie o desmontado un teclado o un raton  y conectandolo al rele.


----------



## raulgonve (Abr 19, 2008)

bueno en realidad tengo dos sensores quisiera que se manejara la concurrencia, es decir que todo viaje a la pc por el mismo canal ! como lo podria hacer ? y como seria el circuito ? 
Saludos


----------

